# What If I Leave Out Brewers Yeast...



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Would I be an idiot? What's so great about brewers yeast that makes it so "essential"? Anyways, I am making a big dry recipe batch for school and I leave tomorrow. I can't get it quick enough near me, so I want to pull off a recipe without brewers yeast. What do you use?

Peace


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

I would use apple cider vinegar. Obviously dont add it to your dry recipe. Just add it when you make the cultures. I use about 2 table spoons. I get no mold whatsoever


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

§lipperhead said:


> Would I be an idiot? What's so great about brewers yeast that makes it so "essential"? Anyways, I am making a big dry recipe batch for school and I leave tomorrow. I can't get it quick enough near me, so I want to pull off a recipe without brewers yeast. What do you use?
> 
> Peace


The brewer's yeast is your protein source. Without brewer's yeast your production will be a fraction of what it was when you added the brewer's yeast.
I have read about people using powdered milk for a yeast source but the smell is said to be horrible.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> The brewer's yeast is your protein source. Without brewer's yeast your production will be a fraction of what it was when you added the brewer's yeast.
> I have read about people using powdered milk for a yeast source but the smell is said to be horrible.


I thought the yeast was a mold inhibitor?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Finchfrogs15 said:


> I thought the yeast was a mold inhibitor?


No, *brewer's* *yeast* is added in larger amounts, by the cupful, as a source of protein. *Active Baker's yeast* is added in a tiny sprinkle, not as a mold inhibitor, but rather to out-compete the bad molds and bacterias. 
2 completely different yeasts for 2 completely different reasons.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Finchfrogs15 said:


> I thought the yeast was a mold inhibitor?




Yeast is the main food for the larva.like Doug said,There would be very little production.The brewers yeast is the most important ingredient for larval growth.Cider vinegar or cinnamon are used as mold inhibitors.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I used to get alot of mold in my cultures when I did not use yeast. I now add some yeast in when making new cultures and I get no mold what so ever. I personally think it helps

Edit: Oh, you were talking about Brewers yeast!!! I was talking Bakers...whoops!


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

oddlot said:


> Yeast is the main food for the larva.like Doug said,There would be very little production.The brewers yeast is the most important ingredient for larval growth.Cider vinegar or cinnamon are used as mold inhibitors.


ohhhhhh okay, gotcha


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I suppose I will order the yeast, and wait for that to arrive at my house while I am at school. Ordering things to my new apt. makes me nervous.


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Nutritional yeast can also be used in place of brewers yeast. They both have about the same amount of protein.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

In a pinch when I ran out of brewers yeast I used spirulina and chlorella algae as a substitute.n was impressed with how it worked an have since added it along with brewers yeast. Now every culture booms more than on just brewers yeast alone in my experience.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I looked for that at stores near me too, but to no avail.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Usually GNC or health food stores have it.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Right but the price tag is so high at GNC. 5lbs for $15 from Josh is unbeatable!


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

This would be a good experiment to try the other stuff. But I use baker yeast to out compete other bacteria and molds in cultures. And, it's a good protien source. If you are looking for protien you can always try soy protien, or there are other all plant protien suppliments online.


----------

